# Dream to host a rather odd open weight tournament...



## Andrew Green (May 1, 2009)

*
Super Hulk Openweight quarterfinals:*
Ikuhisa Minowa (41-30) vs. Bob Sapp (10-3-1)
Jan Nortje (2-5) vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou (5-4)
Gegard Mousasi (24-2-1) vs. Mark Hunt (5-5)
Hong Man Choi (1-2) vs. Jose Canseco (0-0)


http://mmamania.com/2009/04/30/base...on-featured-in-dream-9-super-hulk-tournament/


Yes...  Hong Man Choi vs Jose Conseco.


----------



## MattJ (May 1, 2009)

What the......Jose Canseco? He must not remember what happened to Johnnie Morton, LOL.


----------



## Nolerama (May 1, 2009)

Looking at some of his training vids Conseco prepared for in his Celebrity Boxing match against Danny Bonaduce, he seems pretty athletic... Decent form, etc...

But Hong Man Choi is a beast, and this isn't like fighting one of the Partridge family members... It's more like fighting Sloth from the Goonies on crack... and hair bleach.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 1, 2009)

I like how the article said, "this being Japan, they might just have someone dressed as Canseco too."

Either way, any thing for a buck. Every time I think "the boxing or MMA viewing public won't buy THIS" I get proven wrong. Then again, Mas Oyama punched out bulls too.

:barf:


----------

